# Rihanna zeigt sich nackt um selbstbewusster zu werden



## beachkini (26 März 2012)

​
Jeder hat so seine Problemzonen und jeder findet irgendetwas an seinem Körper was einem selbst nicht so gefällt, auch wenn es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist. Davon sind unsere Stars auch nicht befreit und Rihanna sprach nun mit dem britischen “Women’s Fitness”-Magazin über dieses Thema. Die 24-Jährige gilt heute als eine der erfolgreichsten und heißesten Sängerinnen weltweit, doch auch sie musste für ihren Erfolg und ihre Figur hart arbeiten. Außerdem verriet Rihanna ihre ganz eigene Art, mehr Selbstbewusstsein im Bezug auf ihren eigenen Körper zu entwickeln.

“*Je öfter ich nackt war, desto öfter fühlte ich mich wohl in meiner Haut.*”, erklärte Rihanna gegenüber dem Magazin. Das erklärt wohl die vielen Halbnackt-Bilder der Sängerin. Sie habe sich einfach nur mit ihrer Angst konfrontieren müssen, fügte sie hinzu. Und ihre sexy Kurven lassen sich auch wirklich zeigen. Wer sieht sich nicht gerne Bilder von Rihanna an, auf denen viel Haut gezeigt wird?

Das Problem mit den kleinen “Makeln”, die man an sich selbst sieht, kennt Rihanna auch. “Man findet immer irgendetwas, mit dem man sich unwohl fühlt und eine Sache führt zu einer Anderen bis man sich dafür geniert und gehemmt wird.”, erklärte sie gegenüber “Women’s Fitness”. Wer also Probleme damit hat, sich mit seinem eigenen Körper richtig anzufreunden könnte Rihannas Art ja mal ausprobieren. Einen Versuch ist es sicherlich wert, allerdings erklärte Rihanna auch, dass ihre Art womöglich nicht bei Jedem funktionieren könnte. Klar, schließlich ist das Nackt-sein nicht Jedermanns Ding.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## tommie3 (26 März 2012)

Was haben manche Leute doch nen Lattenschuss.
Dann trag ich meine Plauze auch mal nackig durch die Gegend und fühl mich wie mit Sixpack!


----------



## DonEnrico (26 März 2012)

Ja die könnte man öfter nackt sehen, danke für die Info!:thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (26 März 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Was haben manche Leute doch nen Lattenschuss.
> Dann trag ich meine Plauze auch mal nackig durch die Gegend und fühl mich wie mit Sixpack!



Nur mit dem Unterschied das Dich im Vergleich zu Rihanna keiner sehen will!


----------



## Q (26 März 2012)

das probier ich auch mal aus  :thx: für die Info :crazy:


----------



## krawutz (27 März 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied das Dich im Vergleich zu Rihanna keiner sehen will!



Einen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## tommie3 (27 März 2012)

Besser nicht


----------



## Bargo (27 März 2012)

> “*Je öfter ich nackt war, desto öfter fühlte ich mich wohl in meiner Haut.*”


Es sollte ihr jemand stecken, dass sich die therapeutische Wirkung durch ein PB-Shooting verstärken lässt


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 März 2012)

Schöne High Heels hat Rihanna an.


----------



## BlueLynne (28 März 2012)

erst mal zeigen, dann werden wir schon sehen .....


----------



## Max100 (29 März 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> erst mal zeigen, dann werden wir schon sehen .....



Genau, keine Vorschusslorbeeren


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

dann mal her mit den entsprechenden Fotos


----------

